

An EVO 4G Salesman Confronts An iPhone 4 Shopper (NSFW) - f1gm3nt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2v-MrZeqVU

======
madmaze
This is so priceless and SO true, ive had this convo many of times! i mean
some of it is a little over the top, but a vast majority of apple fan boys, or
wanna be cool people will buy anything just for the brand, coming up with fake
or worthless arguments for it, not even understanding what they are stating.

I have to give it to Apple, they have really made it an art to sell cult
status with anything they make, no matter if its over prices or behind the
curve. They have managed to make it into the realm of kleenex and chap sick,
where their product name becomes synonymous to the type of product they are
selling.

